# caller



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the best electronic right now? Don't sugar coat it tell it like it is
280


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard good things about the Fox Pro, even though I don't have one myself. I have heard that you can improve the quality of your electronic callers by coating them in sugar. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If they were coated in coyote uiran would be better 280


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had Fox Pro, Johnny Stewart, and Dennis Kirk Tape, CD, and Digital calls. The tapes have hiss, the tape and CD don't work that great in cold, and the digital is a short five to ten second sound sequence simply looped over and over, and over. I prefer mouth calls.

For an electronic right now I am using the speaker and amplifier from my Dennis Kirk. I then use an MP3 digital and download calls from the internet. You can find some that are up to 30 seconds long. My MP3 will then loop these sounds, and I think I get a better call than the digitals that are currently sold.

My favorite predator calls, are open reed calls. Critter calls will sell you enough card stock to make a couple dozen of your own reeds for less than $5. Sand them and set their depth until you get the tone you like.

The Dennis Kirk is $139 for speaker with 25 foot wire, amplifier, and cassette tape player. Buy that and throw away the tape player and replace it with an MP3. This is about as good as you can do. Get an MP3 with a window that displays the calls or sounds for you to choose from.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Where do I get the mp3 and what site has the sounds thank you 280


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a Johnny Stewart cassette player set up and when I bought it, it was something like a $150. Works okay but gets awful heavy carrying around if you move a lot while hunting and of course a cassette tape simply doesn't have great quality. SDHandgunner posted about his home made electronic caller he made using a mp3 player. IIRC the topic of his post was "IT'S TIME". I had a WalMart ILO mp3 player that costs $60 and holds 250 meg so I decided to try it. Radio Shack $15 mini-amp, $3 patch cord, $12 five inch speaker and a $9 fifty foot extension cord and I was ready to go. Down loaded some calls and copied the tapes from the Johnny Stewart set, transferred these to the mp3 player and to my surprise it not only is as loud as the Johnny Stewart set up but much clearer. Plus I can stick everything in my pocket except the speaker. So if you have a old pocket mp3 player laying around you can make your own for around $40 and it is as good as the $200 plus units you buy. Oh, as a bonus there is enough room left over to put several Johnny Cash and Hank Williams albums on the mp3 player along with all your calls.

Here are the items SDHandgunner listed from Radio Shack on a different site.

Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker (bought off the net) = $10.00ea (Not Radio Shack)

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $11.99ea

Radio Shack #274-372, 90 Degree Adaptor 1/8" = $2.99ea ($5.98 2 used on amp)

Radio Shack #274-286, 1/8" Mono Jack = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $3.99ea

There were other items but only needed if you want to get creative with power lights and on/off switches. The above items will work just fine by themselves.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep I have been building my own E-Caller for several years now. I started with Walkman Cassette Players, then went to Portable CD Players and finally to the MP3 Player Caller. Oh yea there were a couple of boughten callers in the mix as well from time to time.

I went away from the Cassettes and CD's for some of the reasons already stated, the cassettes don't have the greatest sound, and neither one works all that well in the cold.

Once I started experimenting with the MP3 Players I couldn't believe the quality of the sounds.

A buddy of mine on another forum just went through the same thing. He wanted an Electric Caller and didn't know which one to buy. In the end he picked up a new RIO 600 MP3 Player off of ebay. I put the sounds on it for him, and he then picked up the necessary parts and built his own E-Caller. He just recently got it all together and immediately e-mailed me to let me know how happy he was with the caller. In his words it is crystal clear and louder than he should ever need it to be. I don't think he has $100.00 invested in everything.

Besides building these callers is a nice project that is indeed fun. As per how a person chooses to put one together is only limited by the imagination. I have house the amp in a Radio Shack Project Enclosure, and other times I have housed the AMP and Speaker in an Insultated Coffee Mug.

Larry

PS Western Rivers site has several pages of free downloadable sounds that range in length up to 3 mnutes depending on the sound.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Foxpro hands down without a doubt go with the foxpro. There staff is the best to work with for reprogramming and the build a great product.


----------

